# Yamaha Snowblower heavy snow issue



## Jd23 (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey everyone ,
Just wondering if anyone else has issues with their snowblower throwing wet heavy snow ?
My YT624 always clogs soon as I use it in wet snow, anyone recommend any upgrades or tricks to solve this issue? I’ve tried using different sprays on the chute 
Thanks!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ceramic spray wax

Line the impeller area and chute with UHMW plastic. That's a certain type of a durable slippery plastic, do a search on here.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

How old is the machine, hours of use?

Belts may be worn and slipping. Speed matters, too slow can cause a clog and too fast and bogging the engine down can cause clogging as well.


----------



## Jd23 (Feb 14, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> How old is the machine, hours of use?
> 
> Belts may be worn and slipping. Speed matters, too slow can cause a clog and too fast and bogging the engine down can cause clogging as well.


Machine is almost 3 years old , I had it in for a service check last month and no issues
Could be going to fast in the wet snow. I will have to try different speeds. But I’ve had this issue since I had the blower


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

RPMs could be too low, Carb may need to be thoroughly cleaned as it lacks power to throw the snow, latter is doubtful, RPMs could be low, shops usually don't check RPMs.


----------



## Jd23 (Feb 14, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> RPMs could be too low, Carb may need to be thoroughly cleaned as it lacks power to throw the snow, latter is doubtful, RPMs could be low, shops usually don't check RPMs.


Yeah I was just talking to my neighbour and he had that issue with his Honda. So that could possibly be the issue. Thanks for the help!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Your Yamaha should have both the UHMP lined impeller housing and lined chute that would let you blow the snow across the road like coby7's yamaha.

You need to run at high idle/ wide open throttle for any snowblower to work correctly.

If you live in an area where they use liquid deicier and or rock salt you will always have a mess on your hands and it will take longer to clear it and require you to operate at a slower pace.

You need to travel slowly and take half cuts in deep snow and slush and make sure the UHMP liner is in the impeller housing with and the base of the chute is fully open and the UHMP liner is in the chute. 

If they use a lot of salt or brine you need to take half cuts and use some Fluid Film spray on the dry cross augers and the cross auger housing to coat it and to make it more slippery. coating the spout should also be done a couple of times while you are clearing the snow. 

Before you do anything you need to check the V belt to make sure it is not damaged, stretched or 
the rubber is peeling off in your hands when you grip it. It almost sounds like the V belt is glazed over/ruined.

NOW,

When you take your first cut you should travel down to the street or road on your first pass slowly and then clear off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feed the little moat monsters with its remains.

You need to take half half cuts with a low forward speed until its gone and then start clearing the driveway after that as the fresh snow will not have salt in it and it will flush the salt out of the auger housing and the impeller housing.

IF the V belt is in good condition


the chute liner and impeller housing liner are still in place and intact and you are traveling slowly using wide open throttle/high idle you should have no issues BUT if you are traveling at a faster than slow walking speed your going to have issues as the serrated cross augers are going to keep digging and eating the snow pack and eventually plugging up that beautiful little snow mule.

Buy some Fluid Film Spray and have it handy while you clear at a slow pace and you will at least double your casting distance if not more. Don't hesitate to use the Fluid Film spray when you are 
clearing off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and feeding the little moat monsters. They like the taste of the lanolin lubricant from sheep's wool.

Everything I described above also applies to deep clean snowpack that has melted as well and you need to take half cuts and travel slowly to have good results. 

Leon


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Our last snowfall was about 30 CM and it was packed heavy stuff. It's the first time I encountered the limitations of the little Yamaha. The end of driveway stuff was incredibly waterlogged and the machine wouldn't touch it. It was basically 100% slush. I ended up beating the snow down with the shovel and mixing some of the snow in with the slush and it made it much better. That said, I had to do 1/2 cuts and go really slow for this one. I still noticed my machine was performing much better than those around me....









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

ShedLife said:


> Our last snowfall was about 30 CM and it was packed heavy stuff. It's the first time I encountered the limitations of the little Yamaha. The end of driveway stuff was incredibly waterlogged and the machine wouldn't touch it. It was basically 100% slush. I ended up beating the snow down with the shovel and mixing some of the snow in with the slush and it made it much better. That said, I had to do 1/2 cuts and go really slow for this one. I still noticed my machine was performing much better than those around me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im surprised to hear about the yammies struggling in wet snow. My lowly snotek had no issue with the same storm , it was slow going but no clogging ( i did do the impeller mod tho).


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

nwcove said:


> Im surprised to hear about the yammies struggling in wet snow. My lowly snotek had no issue with the same storm , it was slow going but no clogging ( i did do the impeller mod tho).


My problem was only along the road on the uphill area. My neighbor has drainage from their yard that comes out on the street so the snow sometimes gets completely saturated with water. It was like trying to blow slobby water. I can't see any small machine handling it any different honestly. This little Yamaha is an incredible performer in general. I have a terrible driveway set up with the house along one side, and the neighbors driveway along the other. I have to blow most of my snow out the driveway, and then blow it again onto my lawn. It generally gobbles it up like nothing.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Im pretty sure that YT624s only got a UHMW lined chute. The lined impeller comes on the 1028 and 1232. Right?

Impeller seals... No more slush issue.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

i posted this on Cobys thread 

How is the UHMW adhered on these Yammies. It (moves) quite a bit due to difference in expansion/contraction. 
Presuming it's not -sealed- on the edges to the -metal- it is one, what concerns are there about salt -in between- the UHMW and the metal , if the edges are not sealed and the owner does not flush it clean regularly..


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I am pretty sure they use a small bucket elevator bolt to hold the liner in place.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> How is the UHMW adhered on these Yammies. It (moves) quite a bit due to difference in expansion/contraction


From what I see on pics and videos the front edge forms a U shaped edge. The liner slides in and is bolted in at the lower back of the chute. Looks easy to remove for cleaning and replacing.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Going to have to google. I can see this on the chute. The recent blurb about the impeller caught my eye on this thread...


I applied UHMW to my skids...knowing full well expansion/contraction. I just construction adhesive it and clamped it till it cured. Sure enough, after 2 seasons, it has started to slowly show a peel off a leading edge


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

In the end these machines are not water pumps and when the snow is close to liquid then that is what you need, a pump and not a snow thrower! 

Some like the old Toro Drum auger would work if you could get them pumping. 

You can run up the speed, slow down, cut narrow and find a spot that might work. Or not. Lining might help or not. 

If you have a consistant flow from the neighbor you might be able to do a yard feature to divert .


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Zavie said:


> From what I see on pics and videos the front edge forms a U shaped edge. The liner slides in and is bolted in at the lower back of the chute. Looks easy to remove for cleaning and replacing.


Yes. That's about right. It slides into two grooves with some fasteners. I removed mine, sprayed in behind with a liberal amount of ACF-50 and reinstalled as water can get and stay back behind it.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

mobiledynamics said:


> Going to have to google. I can see this on the chute. The recent blurb about the impeller caught my eye on this thread...
> 
> 
> I applied UHMW to my skids...knowing full well expansion/contraction. I just construction adhesive it and clamped it till it cured. Sure enough, after 2 seasons, it has started to slowly show a peel off a leading edge


Here's a few pics of the 724 chute lining.























Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks ShedLife


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

mobiledynamics said:


> Thanks ShedLife


No problem. The two fasteners along the shoot edge hold the metal strips that the liner goes along and the two bolts at the bottom go through the liner. 

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

questions


1. what is your rpms at fast throttle?

2. are your belts out of adjustment or slipping?

3. what is the gap between end of blower fan and housing/bucket?

4. do you use a non stick spray or wax on your chute, augers, bucket 

do not quote this post unless you have definitive answers.


----------

